# Air Brush?



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

After more than 50 years in the modeling hobby, I am finally thinking the an Air Brush might be handy for weathering. I have used chalks and washes forever to weather and they have worked out great for me. Lately, I have watched some videos on weathering and of course the guy used and air brush and I could see where they provide a very definite help, when doing very light weathering. It seems a little late in my modeling career to venture into this aspect of model finishing, as I am turning 70. I'd like to hear what folks have to say and recommend for this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

an airbrush can be had for very little, especially a single action ... what is relatively expensive is a small, quiet air compressor ..


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

IMO they're a pain in the butt to clean with enamel paints. Acrylics are fine. It takes a bit to get the hang of it - mostly just figuring out the flow rate that works for you. I like it for weathering because I can blow the wash around and force it into places it otherwise wouldn't run.

I got this compressor... https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-QUI...le-Electric-Hot-Dog-Air-Compressor/1001014016

It's overkill for an airbrush, but cheaper that one marketed as an "airbrush compressor". And it's quiet.

I use this brush... HS5 with an inline moisture trap and flow regulator.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I use a little 3 gal compressor from Harbor freight I got on sale for around $30-40. It's noisey, but I fill it in the shed and carry to the train room. For air brush hardly use more than a tank of air.
.


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

If using Acrylics, do I need a spray booth?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

While the fumes are not as potent, it's still not a good idea to breath in the paint fumes. A box with a fan and a filter in front of the fan is probably enough. It will give you a place to add extra lighting to make painting easier. I am lucky enough to live in FL so I just use a big box and paint outdoors.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I jumped and bought on the airbrush bandwagon. I'm working on setting aside some space so I can't report in actually doing anything with it yet -- my expectations are pretty high .. I read some online reviews and purchased solid I think but fairly basic one from hobby lobby. As for a compressor I got a badger but that had more to do with stumbling on a good deal.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I got this compressor... https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-QUI...le-Electric-Hot-Dog-Air-Compressor/1001014016
> It's overkill for an airbrush, but cheaper that one marketed as an "airbrush compressor". And it's quiet.


I got a similar compressor from Menards. It's a MasterForce, not a Tool Shop. Got it on clearance, killer deal!
And, yeah, it's probably overkill for an airbrush, but it's a whole lot quieter than my previous compressor!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

one imagines a compressor is a compressor, but maybe not. the badger which is in a box next to me as i write this unopened, is this model:

The *Aspire Pro TC910* 

Compressors (bottom)

I don't know that I would have specifically bought it, although it gets (mostly) good reviews. I'd have probably started with something much more basic. maybe even a can or two of compressed air. I just happened to stumble on it in a close out scenario and decided to get it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mvdeschane said:


> If using Acrylics, do I need a spray booth?


It's the tiny little droplets in the air that you don't want to inhale. You don't need to exhaust the air outside, but something with a fan to pull the overspray in and filter it out is a good idea. Or wear an N95 respirator...if you can find one right now.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My take on an airbrush. A great tool to have in your arsenal. Takes a little practice to get good at it, but worth it.

I use an Aztek (Testors) A470 with a Microlux compressor for Micromark, and use acrylic paints (Vallejo, almost exclusively). The interchangeable paint cups make changing colors easy. Paint one color, run a paint cup of soapy water through the brush, paint second color. Clean up requires nothing more than soapy water (although I clean the tips in Windex with ammonia).and an old toothbrush.

Not everyone will like the ergonomics of the Aztek though. You hold it like a pencil. Other airbrushed have a pistol grip. I've used both kinds; I prefer the pencil grip.

The Aztek will take a gravity feed cup or a siphon tube. It comes with both, and you can buy these separately. The connection for the cup or tube can be made on either side (a small plastic plug is used in the hole on the opposite side). This is a key feature for me, being left-handed. So is my wife. Our kids are all right handed (go figure); they can use it too, by switching the feed to the opposite side (takes 15 seconds). A cup or siphon mounted on the centerline of the airbrush would work just as well.

Double action vs single action. Double allows you to control airflow and paint flow with the same lever. Harder to learn, but MUCH better control once you master it. I'd go for a double action.

Many models out there are essentially the same as the Aztek. Your choice, really, you can't REALLY know which features you prefer without trying one.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I was doing some housework (ongoing) and just have that and n95. The latter is practically impossible to breath through for more than a few minutes at a time. Probably best bet. I like fan ideas also and outside. Certainly acrylics seem better for you...than the others. I'd be very very tempted to buy a full face mask with some kind of breather.. just for convenience and total safety but I have no idea what would be good without being overkill. I suspect these will be hard to find for awhile....so I'm in no rush. Just an idea.


----------



## PrairieKnight (Nov 10, 2015)

I purchased an air brush a few years ago. I air brush in the basement so I use acrylics....the cheap Walmart kind. It does take practice to get the paint the right consistency (thinned) and the air pressure adjusted on the air brush. A good water trap is a must. I would purchase a good number of plastic cups to practice on. It is a great way to practice getting things right (paint thin, air pressure) before using the airbrush on layout structures and rolling stock. The other issue I dealt with is the fact that it is not an easy thing to get out for the weathering of one box car or painting one structure. In other words, try and set up your air brush in a place where you can leave it set up without having to take everything down and pack it away after a particular project. I am sure others have a much better set up, but this is what I have in the basement.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In another thread I was asking about air brushes. I never tried air brushing but have wanted to for a while now.
Well now that I have the time I been in my basement finding things I didn't know I had or forgot I had.
I found 2 air brushes, a Badger 350 air brush and a Badger 250 basic model.
So now I have something to try out, but knowing me I will most likely buy a new and better one.
I have a big compressor in my garage that I bought to replace a smaller one.
All I need is a water trap and I think a new regulator on the smaller one.
But like Cole (?) said, I also have a big portable air tank that I could fill and paint off of that, but I guess I would need a water trap for that too?
I think the air brush guns were my nephews and he threw them in when I took all his N scale.
He also tossed in a lot of other stuff I am coming across.
MAN.........it is so nice to have the time to play now.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Ya'll got me interested now! 
I do have a mini 1/8hp comp' laying around somewhere, with I think, 1/4" tubing attached. 
I also have an emglo 3/4hp comp' with 2or4 gal attached tank with air dryer and regulator attachments that I used for all my pneumatic nail guns/staplers/etc. I swear I have a spare 4or5 gal tank as well. May have lent that out though. 
Anyone use airbrush for weathering rails and ties prior to or after ballasting? How'd thatbwork out? 
All that said: I'm now mildly inspired to start researching the info that has been shared here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

When you want to weather rail and ties, its nice to have a quiet portable compressor, with maybe a long hose between the compressor and brush. But quiet is what I found to be worth it. Next to the layout, on of those pancake compressor will drive you out of the room!


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Lemonhawk, 
Yep. Those pancake comps' are absolutely too loud! Quick recovery yes but. My 1992 emglo is suprisingly quiet. I did do proper maintanence of it over the years so still very quiet and can be in the room if needed. However, as you said, A good idea to place it elsewhere with a long hose. My intent once I get t* that point.*


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

What is a good-average price for a compressor, airbrush and ancillary stuff to get an air brush up and running. I already have a respirator.


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

I don't see where I can edit my post on this forum. Is editing not a feature available on the Model Train Forum?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mvdeschane said:


> I don't see where I can edit my post on this forum. Is editing not a feature available on the Model Train Forum?


When your replying look in the box where your replying, you will see 3 dots, click and pick edit.

Edit, matter of fact just look in the reply box now.
The 3 dots are there all the time.


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks Big Ed, I see how to do it now!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I found 2 air brushes, a Badger 350 air brush and a Badger 250 basic model.


The badger 350 is a decent little airbrush. Nothing fancy, it just quietly does what it was designed to do. I have a single action airbrush from Harbor Freight, paid $8 with a coupon. It's a Badger 350 knockoff. If it ever dies, I'll replace it with a Badger 350. I use it more than my other two airbrushes. 
Just play around with it. Use some food coloring in water to get the hang of it. I have a water trap/regulator screwed to the end of my workbench. Air comes in one side, goes out the other. The reason for this, even though the compressor (similar to this: https://www.menards.com/main/tools/...ompressor/3301511/p-1444423543348-c-12910.htm ((Harbor Freight has a similar compressor in it's Fortress series)) has a regulator, the water vapor needs to cool down so it can condense. It does this in the hose, hence the need for a water trap at the airbrush connection. Get a braided airbrush hose, they are MUCH nicer to use than the plastic hoses!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

mvdeschane said:


> What is a good-average price for a compressor, airbrush and ancillary stuff to get an air brush up and running. I already have a respirator.


That depends on what airbrush you get, where you get your compressor, etc. Amazon has the Badger 350 for under $30, Harbor Freight has a quiet compressor with a tank for $170 (2 Gallon 135 PSI Ultra Quiet Hand Carry Jobsite Air Compressor), you'll need an air-trap/regulator (1/4 in. Air Line Filter/ Regulator with Gauge) $16, a hose from the compressor to the air-trap figure $20, and a hose from the air-trap to the airbrush (1/4 in. x 10 ft. Braided Nylon Airbrush Hose) $8. Plus any fittings you need to get it all hooked up, add another $25. So for about $275 - $300 you could have a decent setup. Harbor Freight does sell a 1 gallon ultra quiet compressor for $130, but i would spend the extra $40 and get the 2 gallon one, just because it would be more useful around the domicile for other things as well. 
It's an expense, but once you start airbrushing you'll wonder why you didn't do this sooner.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyboy2610 said:


> The badger 350 is a decent little airbrush. Nothing fancy, it just quietly does what it was designed to do. I have a single action airbrush from Harbor Freight, paid $8 with a coupon. It's a Badger 350 knockoff. If it ever dies, I'll replace it with a Badger 350. I use it more than my other two airbrushes.
> Just play around with it. Use some food coloring in water to get the hang of it. I have a water trap/regulator screwed to the end of my workbench. Air comes in one side, goes out the other. The reason for this, even though the compressor (similar to this: Masterforce® Ultra-Quiet 1.8-Gallon 125 PSI Portable Electric Trim Air Compressor ((Harbor Freight has a similar compressor in it's Fortress series)) has a regulator, the water vapor needs to cool down so it can condense. It does this in the hose, hence the need for a water trap at the airbrush connection. Get a braided airbrush hose, they are MUCH nicer to use than the plastic hoses!


Thanks, I have the rubber hose with it.
I made another thread (discussion) about what water filter brand/type someone uses.
I would like to see what everyone else does.
Food coloring? I don't think I ever bought any of this. lol
I will dive right in with a water based paint.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Thanks, I have the rubber hose with it.
> I made another thread (discussion) about what water filter brand/type someone uses.
> I would like to see what everyone else does.
> Food coloring? I don't think I ever bought any of this. lol
> I will dive right in with a water based paint.


Replied on your other thread as well.
The food coloring/water lets you get the hang of it without wasting paint.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mvdeschane said:


> What is a good-average price for a compressor, airbrush and ancillary stuff to get an air brush up and running. I already have a respirator.


Maybe $175? Compressor $70, regulator / moisture trap $30, airbrush set $75-is, depending on how much other stuff you get with it. Definitely get a cleaning station.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I have an iwata something. I got it at hobby lobby. I think it's entry level oriented. I figure a pro invests with knowledge an experience. I just wanted something solid enuff it would give me a good shot determining if I like this or not.


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

Cost?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I paid 120 for the badger. The iwata was similar. Im thinking about 250 including some vallejo paint which I got and used the hobby lobby coupon to help with. They disallowed the coupon for the air brush... Now that would have been a deal. But I didn't take into account the paint aspect. I bought two of the vallejo sets for modelling. One I think is grays and the other reds or rusts really. I don't recall the details. It's all pretty easy to find them on the hobby lobby website...


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

This is the paint I bought:









Rust & Chipping Effects Color Series Model Airbrush Acrylic Paints | Hobby Lobby | 1559921


Get Rust & Chipping Effects Color Series Model Airbrush Acrylic Paints online or find other Rust & Chipping products from HobbyLobby.com




www.hobbylobby.com





and 









US Air Force Air War Color Series Model Airbrush Acrylic Paints | Hobby Lobby | 1559905


Get US Air Force Air War Color Series Model Airbrush Acrylic Paints online or find other US Air Force products from HobbyLobby.com




www.hobbylobby.com





The store had a whole rack of paints but it was overwhelming since i don't know what i need. And i think i have a couple of bottles of basic primary colors which i'll practice with. the food coloring idea is another great suggestion.

the airbrush -- 









Iwata Eclipse All-Star Versatility HP-CS Airbrush Kit | Hobby Lobby | 330266


Get Iwata Eclipse All-Star Versatility HP-CS Airbrush Kit online or find other Airbrushes products from HobbyLobby.com




www.hobbylobby.com





I see that's $150 not $120. 

Now normally I'd probably have gone for the NEO or anything clearly marketed for absolute beginners... but i read a few online reviews of various airbrushes and this particular model seemed to rank at least in the top 2 or 3 consistently ... and since i "saved big money" on the air compressor -- I convinced myself that this was going to be "well worth the money"...

So I went for it. 

It might have helped that I had a little gift money to spend as well. 

I wish I could say I had real use experience & had a favorable impression -- but I just want to be clear on this point -- I haven't so much as cracked the boxes on any of it. 

(these 3 names appear over and over in airbrush searching: badger, iwate and paasche -- so I kind of assume these are your top 3 brands & i suspect all sell solid stuff more or less.)


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Unfortunately is seems the master air compressor I got a year of so ago has gone up in price from 100 to 150. I also watched the Amazon warehouse sales and got Paasche VL series airbrush set for $35 (it was missing one of the 3 needles). Nice thing about the compressor was that it had a tank and came with a airbrush 10' hose that I then adapted to the Paasche 6' hose which I had the quick disconnect to the air brush on. While the compressor is really quiet, in general the tank allows the compressor to only annoy you every so often. It appears that the makeup and cake decorating crowd has cause a price increase in the compressors!


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

I have not made up my mind, yet. Videos I've seen on Weathering sent me down this path and I don't know if I'm going to spring for an air brush; or, not, at this time. I currently use acrylic paints and would use Vallejo paints in any air brush I might buy.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

All airbrushes that I am aware of will handle acrylic paints. Properly thinned, of course, Vallejo's Model Air / Game Air lines are pre-thinned, the others need to be thinned down to the consistency of 2% milk. All excellent quality paints. 

I realize the choices -- especially with Vallejo, which has something like 450 paint shades, plus another 50 or so other products -- can be overwhelming. Instead of buying the sets, however, download their latest catalog (Vallejo download color charts for hobby, fine arts and crafts) and pick about a dozen colors to start -- ones that look good to your eye, or that sound like colors you might want (Mud, Smoke). There is a slight issue, in that the paint may not come out quite the shade you see on your monitor, but that's pretty minimal. Don't try to buy 10 different browns, though. Buy a couple very different shades of brown, gray, and green. Then buy more as you realize your collection is missing something. The sets don't give you very much of a price break, and because they all contain brushes, you'll very quickly end up with a bunch of decent quality (but not GOOD quality) brushes.

FWIW, the best prices and selection on Vallejo products I have been able to find is from Scale Hobbyist (www.scalehobbyist.com). They stock the whole line, ship promptly (1st class USPS, usually) and for a fair rate. I get my orders (New Hampshire to Connecticut) in 3 days.


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

This brings up a pet peeve of mine, why are the paint manufacturers pre-thinning their paints, especially Acrylics as thinning with distilled water is so simple to do! That they are doing this, means that they are making their paints so that they aren't good for brushing, which I am partial too! We are becoming a society where everyone must think exactly alike! For me, this will never happen!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Severn said:


> I paid 120 for the badger. The iwata was similar. Im thinking about 250 including some vallejo paint which I got and used the hobby lobby coupon to help with. They disallowed the coupon for the air brush... Now that would have been a deal. But I didn't take into account the paint aspect. I bought two of the vallejo sets for modelling. One I think is grays and the other reds or rusts really. I don't recall the details. It's all pretty easy to find them on the hobby lobby website...


I thought the Badger 350 (Which, I didn't know I had ) was an El cheapo gun. I don't know, I found the Badger 250 basic model too down in the basement. Both I didn't know I had.
But am I correct with saying that you paid $120 bucks for the 350 model?
I see them for a much lower price?
But now I also see that the Badger 350 has a few different models?
The Universal 360 model I saw at $119.

I am guessing the the Universal gun is more bucks because ( copy and paste)> The Universal has a 360° front end rotation so it functions as either a gravity or bottom feed airbrush. It offers precision handling at high or low pressure.

I might try mine out today, it is suppose to rain. A good excuse not to work outside on my projects. 
But then again there is my never ending battle to clean up my garage and basement.
What to do, what to do.............first finish my cup of mud first.

If I clean the basement some more I might find other things like the air brush guns I didn't know I had.

I have many inside projects on my list too, but the old ( young) lady brought her computer, printer and a bunch of papers home! Set up shop where my desktop used to be. I don't mind that but I can't make any noise as she is on the phone with conference calls and if she isn't she needs some quiet to concentrate on her work.

So, I can't knock off any of the inside things while she works.
She will allow me to clean the dishes.
And she Loves a man with dishpan hands, but that has a plus for me as it cleans under my fingernails nice.


----------



## johnboy (Dec 28, 2018)

Flea markets and garage sales....got my badger 200 new in the box for $5, and my compressor for same price. I still frequently see airbrushes for under $10 but compressors not for $5 but still way under retail.

I started out using the cans of comprssed air, then ran a line from my garage compressor to the basement, and now using my smaller $5 job.

Many benefits...use any paint you have on hand or mix a batch of your own color, able to control amount of paint so as not to obscure details, change flat to gloss or gloss to flat or matte using appropriate clear topcoat; much better quality than spray bomb or brush.

Versatility.....I also restore old bicycles and have saved many flaking decals by spraying them with clear. Many years ago I painted the firewall of my vintage pick up truck using left over paint from that used for the body.....incredible control..I was able to pull wires aside, paint the metal, put wires back in place and paint the other side. No one believed me when I told them how I did it!

Cons: Yes you MUST throughly clean after use (easily done in less than 5 minutes.). Also intial cost can be a bit steep if you don't like garage sales/flea markets.

It does take a bit of getting used to but you can practice on almost anything using almost any paint. 

I use mine frequently for a variety of purposes and wouldn't be without it. Howevever I haven't thrown away my brushes as they are still good for many applications.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

The badger above is the compressor. Tc910. $120. Anyway I'm not saying it can't be found for that. Literally I was in a store close out kind of thing buying some other trinkets ...and on the checkout counter was this huge box with a big mark down. I recognized it. I did a quick google search, determined it was at least a good price and nabbed it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Severn said:


> The badger above is the compressor. Tc910. $120. Anyway I'm not saying it can't be found for that. Literally I was in a store close out kind of thing buying some other trinkets ...and on the checkout counter was this huge box with a big mark down. I recognized it. I did a quick google search, determined it was at least a good price and nabbed it.


OK, so the compressor was that much?
Did a air brush gun come with it?
Or did you have a gun?
I thought you bought a gun for that price.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

No I bought them separately. I had been thinking of getting the air brush and only had the vaguest notions about the compressor. I ran into the deal on the compressor and nabbed it, and then managed to get the air brush from hobby lobby a day or two before it closed here. I have them right here in their boxes, the paint and I'm dang close to clearing the space to try it out ... dang close I tell ya!

compressor: 120
iwata eclipse hc: 150
paints: two vallejo sets $25 ea I think, one 40% off due to HL coupon.

I had a little gift money to subsidize which helped justify it. And as I said, I didn't consider the paint aspect at all -- like "ok got the brush, now... and these things need paint... wait, how much?!" ... but anyway that's an obvious ongoing cost item.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mvdeschane said:


> This brings up a pet peeve of mine, why are the paint manufacturers pre-thinning their paints, especially Acrylics as thinning with distilled water is so simple to do! That they are doing this, means that they are making their paints so that they aren't good for brushing, which I am partial too! We are becoming a society where everyone must think exactly alike! For me, this will never happen!


For the same reason that any manufacturer does anything: it sells.

Brush painting requires a consistency about that of heavy cream; airbrushing more like 2% milk. Like you, I definitely prefer the finer control that comes with a brush (FWIW, I have been painting wargaming figures longer than I have been model railroading, about 55 years now). I am gratified that Vallejo has far more selection in their brush painting lines than in their airbrush ones.

But if you read posts by people new to painting, they seem terrified, or at least mystified, of concepts like paint thinning and color mixing. Or, maybe, they're terrified of making a mistake. Either way, many people seem to prefer buying a "ready to use" product rather than go to the trouble of preparing it. I'll bet, if it were possible to sell pre-mixed, unset "pour and spread" plaster, it would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I haven't gotten to the paints but thought I'd control that variable for now by buying premixed.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Check out MRH website for their article on mixing paint and making your own thinner. The airbrush is really good at applying very thin coats! Way back when they first started spray painting bridges (real ones) they discovered than spray painting was not getting enough paint on and had to go back to brush painting until they could test paint thickness. What was a disadvantage in real life is a real advantage in model life!


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

Lemonhawk, What issue of MRH are you suggesting to read? I did not find it in the April 2020 issue.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

MRH Acrylic Painting Guide


Is there any place that describes the process used for matching colors in the Painting Guide? (Apologies if I've missed it somewhere along the way.) Back in the pre-prototype color days, Floquil produced a color labeled Diesel Light Blue. That color was chosen for my engines and passenger...




model-railroad-hobbyist.com


----------

